# The floods ~ Contents Insurance.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Stop fucking squeeling that all your contents are fucked and you've no contents insurance.

You shouldn't expect the Goverment/Taxpaper to pay for your tight arsed mistake in not getting contents insurance you pikey fucking chavs.

All you'd have to pay is about 50p a month to cover all the stolen shite that you've got in your house.

You want everything on a plate and for nothing. You probably haven't got off your fat, pikey arse to work a day in your life, (and hence made no tax contributions in your life), and want the rest of us to refurnish your home.

Fuck off will ya! :x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

HERE HERE


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thirded.

I can see my claim now. Please Mr Insurance Company can i have some money as i FORGOT to take out Buildings & Contents insurance & all my tat has been washed away. NO FUCK OFF.

Why do honest hard working folk get fuck all for free & spongers get everythign for free & then when things get a little tricky for them, we give them more stuff for free??

I can guarantee some low life fuckwits have left the taps running in their house & now claim it was the Great Flood of 2007 that destroyed their meager belongings.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

oops ... didn't mean to delete this post, but did anyway.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, do fuck off!

So what have they squandered the money on that they saved in not paying for contents insurance?

It cost me Â£11pm to have something stupid like 300 grands worth of contents insurance. I live in a second floor flat, and so unlikely that I'll get flooded, but I'm sensible enough to take out cover for any eventuality even though there's probably only about 3 grands worth of contents in total!

Why do people in council houses assume they don't need contents insurance? Do they think this is also a provision provided along with the property? :?

Why should I pay for these morons to have their pocessions replaced with new stuff?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Oh, do fuck off!


 :roll:



TTonyTT said:


> 'cos otherwise they'll only be out on the rob again to replace it all, and I don't want them nicking my stuff.
> 
> :evil:


"tongue in cheek" doesn't work too well on-line does it :wink:


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

I think you should run the country! We wouldn't be in the sh*t we are in now if someone like you was in charge!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Munchkinfairy said:


> I think you should run the country! We wouldn't be in the sh*t we are in now if someone like you was in charge!


 :lol: Are you referring to TT2BMW? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep - was this a wrong move to make? I am new here, so please forgive me if I have just spoken out of my arse :? [smiley=hanged.gif]

But I do agree with them.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Munchkinfairy said:


> Yep - was this a wrong move to make? I am new here, so please forgive me if I have just spoken out of my arse :? [smiley=hanged.gif]
> 
> But I do agree with them.....


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Munchkinfairy said:


> was this a wrong move to make?


Oh, most definitely! But we'll forgive you!!

:wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off Dotti. You know it makes sense! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Munchkinfairy said:
> 
> 
> > was this a wrong move to make?
> ...


And you can shut yer face too Mrs! :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Fuck off Dotti. You know it makes sense! :wink:


Man you are just soooooooo damn charming!  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's why you love me though!! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Neil for PM - gets my vote, all political PC out the window and some good honest politics from a good honest bloke :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Dick.

I'll be posting my manifesto shortly!! :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

For once TT2BMW I totally agree with you :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fucking 'ell. I think I'm gonna faint!! :lol:

:wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Munchkinfairy said:


> please forgive me if I have just spoken out of my arse :?


Hey, if that's where you're talking from, you should be able to have a "conversation of equals" with TT2Rover there ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very funny thread this :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Munchkinfairy said:
> 
> 
> > please forgive me if I have just spoken out of my arse :?
> ...


Tony ~ Your originality speaks volumes! 

Maybe one day you will catch up, to note that I no longer have the BMW, or surprise us all by coming out with something original. I wont hold my breath though!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> I wont hold my breath though!


Oh, go on ... please ... I reckon you could hold your breath for at least 10 mins ... don't disappoint me (again) ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Made this point previously when the Northeners were bleating in a similar fashion.



garyc said:


> I'd rather my tax money be directed at poor people suffering in India, than towards a bunch of 'poor' UK folk who would prefer to spend Â£300 a year on crisps etc, than thay would a decent house contents insurance policy.


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=91485&highlight=north+aid

Southern Aid anyone?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Slightly OT - anyone ever hear from Snaxo (Damian)?

I have a Naim hi fi question for his expertise.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> Slightly OT - anyone ever hear from Snaxo (Damian)?
> 
> I have a Naim hi fi question for his expertise.


Think he hangs around on Z4UM these days Gary .... mind you I haven't seen him or his car at work for a while either


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Oh, do fuck off!
> 
> So what have they squandered the money on that they saved in not paying for contents insurance?
> 
> ...


It's all do do with 'votes'. There's more scroungers than workers, so 'NEW' labour gets the power to hand out OUR tax money to wasters and freeloaders. Top post, mate - spot on!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Made this point previously when the Northeners were bleating in a similar fashion.


Hey dont drag all Northerners into it! Im neither regionalist, racist, sexist or religionist. Im against xenophobia and all forms of generalisation of groups.

Thats right, I very specifically despair of fucking sponging scuffers regardless of location, colour, gender, belief or nationality. Scabby bastards with their Sierras on bricks in the front yard.

Of course I feel deeply for all those middle class people with German cars that got washed away, poor, poor people, you have my sympathy. I dunno, cheap carpets in a council house hardly compare to the quality carpets in a Merc, Audi or BMW do they! For fucks sake love.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Made this point previously when the Northeners were bleating in a similar fashion.
> ...


Here here I agree with what that southerner just said. :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Made this point previously when the Northeners were bleating in a similar fashion.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 
I'll wager even the bricks were stolen from the local Charles Church construction site. Eh, what what, Sir.
.


----------

